# Reserve Champion



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well yesterday at the San Diego Metro Club young bird show 150 birds my AMERICAN SHOW RACER won Reserve Champion. Our next show will be an all age show called the FIESTA SHOW and is held on the first Saterday in December if you live in Southern California stop by we are a small club and a friendly club.Check out our web site www.pigeonpage.org Come visit with us in December at our show. I will post again late November to remind everyone.* .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, congratulations! I'm very happy for you and your pigeon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to your beautiful bird and to you!!!

How about a picture of the grand reserve champion?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Excellent job


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Congratulations to your beautiful bird and to you!!!
> 
> How about a picture of the grand reserve champion?


 Hi Treesa,in about 2 weeks my son will be moving back and he will show me how to post pictures.In the group of pictures that TERRY took at thr LAPC YOUNG BIRD SHOW this bird is pictured #6,7,8 ,he is #8 the othertwo are his younger bro and sis. ..GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

congrats george! Can't wait to see the pic of your, Im sure beautiful bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Way to go George. If there were enough decent shows in our area, I'd consider giving up this racing. It's getting to be a real hassle......gets worse every year.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Way to go George. If there were enough decent shows in our area, I'd consider giving up this racing. It's getting to be a real hassle......gets worse every year.


I've been counting. I've mentioned going to rollers or fancy pigeons 27 times so far since the first race this year.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> I've been counting. I've mentioned going to rollers or fancy pigeons 27 times so far since the first race this year.


LOL.......that's funny. I know I do this every year too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here Is George's Reserve Champion!*

http://www.rims.net/2008LAPCLawnShow/










Gorgeous bird! Congratulations, George!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW!! WHAT A BEAUTY, GEORGE!!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Virginia Pigeon Shows*



Lovebirds said:


> Way to go George. If there were enough decent shows in our area, I'd consider giving up this racing. It's getting to be a real hassle......gets worse every year.


Gee, there are several in the Richmong and Norfolk areas, and I seem to remember quite a few fanciers around Roanoke ant Staunton.....

Try finding the Virginia Pigeon and Dove Association, they have their big show in November. There is a couple active clubs in NC as well, fella, you are surrounded!
Beyond that, PA isn't that far away either, and the Grand National will be in Lancaster PA this year.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Way to go George. If there were enough decent shows in our area, I'd consider giving up this racing. It's getting to be a real hassle......gets worse every year.


 Hi RENEE,Are any of these places close to you Wayneboro,PA., LOUISVILLE KY, EMIGSVILLE PA.,LANCASTER PA. There are others, that may be closer then you think. I drive 75 miles to my show racer club meeting you can bet I would not make the trip if was not enjoying the group.Now that I am out of racing guys that I thought were my frends don't even call, in any event I am having more fun showing then Iever had racing and that includes when I was having good years racing. GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

George, 


Congratulations That is one beautiful bird. Terry got a good picture of him too.

I took a look at the Metro website. I might get down there for the Fiesta show in Dec. It looks like fun. Do you have to be a club member to show birds?

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

risingstarfans said:


> Gee, there are several in the Richmong and Norfolk areas, and I seem to remember quite a few fanciers around Roanoke ant Staunton.....
> 
> Try finding the Virginia Pigeon and Dove Association, they have their big show in November. There is a couple active clubs in NC as well, fella, you are surrounded!
> Beyond that, PA isn't that far away either, and the Grand National will be in Lancaster PA this year.


Well, first of all, I ain't a "fella"..........
Yea, there are a few shows around, but showing birds a couple times a year just don't sound like much fun. Plus, we aren't travelers. Now my husband will travel IF we get on an airplane, which I won't do and I don't mind riding but he HATES to travel by car.......so we just stay at home. It's hard to get away for more than a couple of days. There's NO ONE at all close to me to take care of the birds, plus we have 3 dogs, one of which HATES to ride, so, guess I'll just keep on doing what I'm doing.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Margarret said:


> George,
> 
> 
> Congratulations That is one beautiful bird. Terry got a good picture of him too.
> ...


 Hi MARGARET, No you don't need to be a member.But the Fiesta Show in December is a good time to show and to join 10 dollars.I like it as it is close by during the day and I can for the most part be home before dark We have a short meeting and a table show,and a raffale. ..GEORGE


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS, George! That is one gorgeous bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well all I can say is oh my.....the pic was worth the wait...now that you can get pics on look forward to more now...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> well all I can say is oh my.....the pic was worth the wait...now that you can get pics on look forward to more now...


 Hi Spirit,Terry posted that picture it is one that she took at the young bird show THANKS TERRY. In two weeks Ihope to be posting pictures. ..GEORGE


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, first of all, I ain't a "fella"..........



No offense intended. I am a fella, but dread the day that might come when they change my title to "Matriarch" when it should say "Patriarch"....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

risingstarfans said:


> I am a fella, but dread the day that might come when they change my title to "Matriarch" when it should say "Patriarch"....


It's kind of a rite of passage here on Pigeon-Talk .. all you fellas just gotta deal with it!  Keep in mind that it was a male who assigned Matriarch to that level of posts .. twas either Carl or Carl Jr.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

risingstarfans said:


> No offense intended. I am a fella, but dread the day that might come when they change my title to "Matriarch" when it should say "Patriarch"....



Don't let Victor see your post, risingstarfans! He feels the same as you do only MORE SO! 

He's been fighting that "title" for years...to no avail...so far...

Shi
(I'm a "hen" so don't mind being a Matriarch)


----------

